
Paleontologists find huge T. Rex skull in Montana - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/19/12556472/tufts-love-rex-skull-found-skeleton
======
PhantomGremlin
Am I crazy? Am I the only one? I'm absolutely serious about the following ...

I'd love to have a full size T. Rex skull in the middle of my Living Room. Of
course I couldn't afford to buy a real one, so it would have to be a
reproduction. But it would be totally awesome as a graphic reminder of our
planet's amazing history. (And besides, we spend much of our time in the
Family Room, not the Living Room; it's not like it would really interfere with
anything.)

My wife didn't think it was such a good idea when I suggested it while we were
visiting the dinosaur exhibit at the American Museum of Natural History in
NYC.

------
dboreham
Original article : [http://www.burkemuseum.org/blog/burke-museum-team-
discovers-...](http://www.burkemuseum.org/blog/burke-museum-team-discovers-t-
rex)

------
losteverything
Is this still a dig until you find something or accidentally find something
process or is there some "x-ray - sonar-whatever" that can see below the
ground?

I remember some cool shops in Montana where you could buy slabs for $20.
Awesome for science class

~~~
bdr
I asked a paleontologist about this recently, and their answer was that the
density of fossils is too similar to the surrounding material for ground-
penetrating radar to be useful. I wonder whether the challenges couldn't be
addressed with the right technology-- maybe borrowing from radio telescopes.

That said, "dig until you find something" is not really the way it's done. You
find bits of bone on the surface, or sticking out of a hillside, or anywhere
that the earth has recently been weathered away, and look and dig near there.

Edit to add: You, too, can go on a dino dig through Experiment's (YC W13)
partnership with [https://twitter.com/BBPaleo](https://twitter.com/BBPaleo). I
highly recommend it!

------
celias
Somewhat related Planet Money podcast -
[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/10/30/453257199/the-t...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/10/30/453257199/the-
t-rex-in-my-backyard)

------
rurban
Here I would recommend watching the excellent documentary
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinosaur_13](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinosaur_13)
about the 13th found complete T-Rex nicknamed Sue at the very same area, and
its decade long legal struggle.

I found it very strange that this article already named it 15 having found
only the head yet, and not mentioning at all on which area it was found in
detail. Esp. if it's on the Indian reservation they'll face big trouble again
sooner or later. But any private ground is a problem, even with a contract.

------
steve19
Photos of it in the ground, photos of it covered in plaster.. no photos of the
actual skull itself. Frustrating.

~~~
Gargoyle
Comments like this make me want to delete my HN browser bookmark. The spirit
of it is on nearly every story posted here and it's so very tiring.

Note the original comment has been stealth edited. It originally said the
scientists were milking this story.

~~~
steve19
You have been a member of HN for a very short period of time. Please read the
HN Guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
Gargoyle
I've been a member for a very, very long time under various names. I quit from
time to time because I get tired of middlebrow dismissal comments.

